# Anyone experienced cutting granite?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

From this website:

http://www.marblemaster.com/granite/granite_slab/faq.html


*Q. How can I cut granite slab? Do I need special tools?*
*A.* Granite slab can be cut with a standard household skill saw fitted with a continuous diamond cutting blade. These are available from Home Depot and Lowes for about $40. 

*Q. When I cut certain kinds of granite I noticed the sharp edge of the granite wants to chip away and I don't get a clean cut. Is there anything I can do to get a nicer cut?*
*A.* It is a trick used by the professionals. It is called "collar the blade". These are sold in the tool department of most major hardware stores. They are really giant washers that you place on both sides of the blade when you install it on your skill saw. The chipping is usually caused from vibration of the blade as it is cutting. The collars reduce the vibration and the resulting chipping of the edge.

*Q. What do I use to glue the counters in place?*
*A.* Clear knife grade 2-part epoxy works great. Use this same glue to seam the edges where the slab panels meet. When doing your edges add some color pigment to the epoxy resin before you add the hardener which make the epoxy glue set up. These color pigment kits are available from Home Depot or Lowes in the paint department and cost $10 to $20.

You can check out that site for other more helpful information.


----------



## Bigman610 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you for the help and information Atlantic, it is appreciated.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bigman610 said:


> Thank you for the help and information Atlantic, it is appreciated.


U R Welcome ... and good luck


----------



## BILZ (May 4, 2007)

be really careful in cutting granite yourself. Mistakes can be very costly. If you trying to cut costs you may want to consider have a supplier cut the granite for you and do the installation yourself. Measure twice cut once!


----------

